# Feederfutter.



## Forellenfan97 (11. März 2011)

Hallo
mich hat es interressiert da ich neu aufm Gebiet Futterkorb bzw. Spirale angeln ob durch zugabe von Backaromen oder jedlicher aromen (wenn ja welche geschmacks bzw. geruchsrichtung)
 die fangrate steigt oder was ihr in euer Futter gibt um die Fangrate zu erhöhern.
Danke und Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## stroffel (11. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

Moin,
Das kommt zum einen drauf an, ob Du Friedfische im allgemeinen oder spezielle Fische fangen willst. So als grobe Grundregel nehm ich bei kalter witterung herzhafte, und bei warmer witterung süße geschmacksrichtungen. Immer gut ist Vanillezucker und Maggi. Einige gewürze wie z.b. lebkuchengewürz gehen auch, sind aber nicht billiger als im Angelladen. Backaromen (ich nahm eigentlich nur vanille) träufle ich direkt auf den Hakenköder. Fürs Grundfutter sind die mengen recht klein.


----------



## eugdo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

hab ein bischen die suche benutzt, ist so viel 



hier nur ein ausschnitt|wavey::





Allround

50 % gemahlenes Altbrot/ alte Brötchen
20 % gemahlene Biskuit- oder Mürbeplätzchen
20 % Maismehl
10 % Salz (im Winter) oder Zucker (im Sommer)
Geruchsstoffe wahlweise: Anis, Fenchel, Vanillin, Bittermandel
Mit Safran gelb färben


Langsames Fließwasser
2 Kilo Select Rotauge (Mosella)
1 Kilo Schlögl Eurocup
1 – 1,5 l Maden

Rotaugen

300 g Paniermehl
200 g gemahlenen Hanf
200 g Maismehl
100 g Maiskörner
Holger Wulf

30 % Brötchenpaniermehl
30 % Zwiebackmehl
20 % Biskuitmehl
20 % Hanfmehl



Fließwasser
1000 g Gardon (Sensas)
1000 g Fond (Sensas)
800 g Paniermehl
400 g Maismehl
400 g Honigkuchenmehl
0,5 l Maden

1000 g 3000 Gros Gardons (Sensas)
800 g 3000 Riviere (Sensas)
700 g Paniermehl
500 g Zwiebackmehl
300 g Biskuitmehl
200 g Maismehl
0,5 l Maden



Stillwasser
1000 g 3000 Super Anglaise (Sensas)
500 g 3000 Gardon (Sensas)
300 g Honigkuchenmehl
300 g Zwiebackmehl
200 g geröstetes Hanfmehl
0,5 l Maden oder Pinkies

1000 g Etang (Sensas)
500 g Weckmehl
300 g Maismehl
300 g Nussmehl
200 g Zwiebackmehl
0,5 l Maden oder Pinkies



Winter
Stillwasser
500 g Brötchenpaniermehl
500 g Maismehl
500 g Gardons noir (Sensas)
250 g Hanfmehl
150 g Sensas Gardonix (Pulver-Lockstoff)
Lebendfutter (Pinkies)


Winter
Fließwasser
1000 g Brötchenpaniermehl
500 g 3000 Noir (Sensas)
500 g Waffelmehl
100 g Zimt
50 g Anispulver
Lebendfutter (Pinkies)



Brassen

40 % Biskuitmehl
40 % Brata-Hartweizenpaniermehl
10 % Kopramelasse
10 % Maismehl
Mögliche Lockstoffe: Vanille, Karamel, Lebkuchen- oder Spekulatiusgewürz,
Traubenzucker

Frühjahr/ Herbst
40 % 300 Bremes (Sensas)
30 % Waffelbiskuit
20 % Weckmehl
10 % Lebkuchenmehl



Sommer
40 % 3000 Karpfen (Sensas)
30 % Super Bremes (Sensas)
10 % Maismehl
10 & Brötchenpaniermehl
10 % Biskuitmehl

1000 g Paniermehl
200 g dunkles Brassen-Fertigfutter
200 g Dosenmais
3 gehäufte Esslöffel Zucker
0,25 l Maden



Winter
40 %  Etang (Sensas)
20 % Bremes (Sensas)
20 % Maismehl
10 % Kleie (fein)
10 % Leberpulver



Stillwasser
1500 g Brötchenpaniermehl
500 g Biskuitmehl
500 g Super Bremes (Sensas)
100 g Zucker
100 g Lebkuchen
Lebendfutter (Pinkies)



Winter
Fließwasser
750 g Maismehl
750 g Biskuitmehl
1000 g Brötchenpaniermehl
500 g Zwiebackmehl
150 g Brasem Noir (Sensas)
100 g Vanille
Lebendfutter (Pinkies)



Barben

Mittlere Strömung
3000 g Barbeaux 3000 (Sensas)
1000 g Maismehl
2000 g Weckmehl
300 g Barbix (Sensas)

Starke Strömung
3000 g Barbeaux 3000 (Sensas)
2000 g TAG-Paniermehl
200 g pulverisierter Lehm
300 g Barbix (Sensas)

LOCKSTOFFE

Brassen

Frühjahr/ Herbst
Süße Aromen, z.B. Melasse oder Honig

Sommer
Fruchtige Aromen, z.B. Erdbeere

Winter
Herb-Würzige Aromen


BOILIE-REZEPTE



Barbe und Döbel

Stillwasser
300 g Casein
150 g Sojamehl
50 g Weizengluten
50 g Laktalbumin
Eier/ Lockstoff



Fließwasser
200 g Casein
300 g Grieß
200 g Maismehl
100 g Milchpulver
Eier/ Lockstoff

Graskarpfen

(allen drei Mischungen müssen Eier hinzugefügt werden,
bis ein geschmeidiger Teig entsteht)



Kohlehydrat-Mischung
400 g Gries
400 g Maismehl
200 g Sojamehl
200 g gemahlenes Vogelfutter
200 g Anilac
200 g Weizengluten
100 g Milchpulver



Protein Mischung
300 g Casein
150g gemahlenes Vogelfutter
150 g Gries
100 g Sojamehl
50 g Laktalbumin
50 g Weizengluten



Einfache Mischung
400g Gries
200 g Maismehl
200 g Sojamehl
200 g gemahlenes Frolic
100 g gemahlenes Vogelfutter


Karpfen

Bei allen Rezepten gilt: Die fertige Boiliemischung muss mit Eiern zu
einer zähen, knetbaren Teigkugel gerollt und anschließend gekocht.
Lockstoffe und Farbe bitte vor dem Kochen hinzufügen.



Normale Boilies:

250 g Casein
100 g Sojasolat
50 g Egg-Albumin
50 g Laktalbumin
50 g Weizengluten

200 g Casein
100 g Gluten
100 g Laktalbumin
50 g Weizenkleie
50 g Grieß
10 g Leberpulver

150 g Milchpulver
100 g Sodiumcaseinat
50 g Laktalbumin
150 g Casein
50 g Weizenkleie
50 g Sojamehl

100 g Fischmehl
100 g Maismehl
100 g Soja
200g Gries

1000 g "Forelli"-Pulver
200 g Grieß- oder Maismehl
10 Eier
(die getrockneten Boilies mit Lebertran als Fischöl-Ersatz aufpeppen)



Wulf Plickat

400 g Carp Plus Pro Protein
400 g Lactalbumin
200 g Gluten
400 g Maismehl
160 g Gries
100 g Fleischmehl oder Savoury-Pulver
2 Teelöffel Leberpulver
(Farbstoffe, Flavour, Eier)

50 % Brata-Paniermehl
25 % Mais- oder Sojamehl
25 % Haferflocken
Auf 500g Trockenmischung kommen ca. 12 Eier
Flavour-Tipp: Knoblauch (je 500g Mischung 10 Knoblauchzehen auspressen
und beimischen). 2 Minuten kochen.

30 % Gries
20 % Maismehl
15 % Sojamehl
20 % Trockenmilchpulver
10 % Erdnussmehl
5 % gemahlenes Vogelfutter
(5 Eier je 500 g Mischung)

150 Gramm Casein
150 g Milchpulver
150 g feines Sojamehl
60 g Weizengluten
1,5 Teelöffel Backpulver
Eier/Lockstoff
(nach dem Kochen für 15 Minuten
in die Mikrowelle legen)

200 g Casein
200 g feines Sojamehl
100 g Seidenraupenmehl
100 g Laktalbumin
1,5 Teelöffel Backpulver
Eier/Lockstoffe
(nach dem Kochen für 15 Minuten
in die Mikrowelle legen)



Winter-Mischung
25 % Weißer Gries
25 % Lactalbumin
25 % Vogelfutter
25 % Lebertran
(Flavours von Kevin Nash: Auf 500g Mischng 3 ml Malay Spice Oil
Palatant, 3 ml Indian Spice, 5 Tropfen Sting Oil, 1 ml Protaste
Sweetener)
25 % Hartweizengries
25 % Weichweizengries
25 % Magermilchpulver
25 % Maismehl
Auf 500 g Mischung kommen 50 g gemahlenes Vogelfutter
(Großsittich-Futter), gemahlenes Forelli oder Fischmehl. Eier
beimischen, bis der Teig nicht mehr an den Händen klebt.
Fluss-Mischung
20 % Fischmehl
25 % Sojamehl
10 - 15 % Weizengluten
20 % Top Secret Fertigmischung
Federnmehl
Maismehl
Auf 1000 g Mischung kommen 8 Eier; Kochzeit 4 Minuten, 3 Tage trocknen lassen

Harte Mischung
4 Teile gemahlenes Forelli
2 Teile Reismehl
1 Teil Maismehl
1 Teil Weizen- oder Roggenmehl
Eier, je Ei 1 gehäufter Esslöffel Traubenzucker
Frucht-Flavour; Schoko-Karamel-Flavour
Boilies kochen, bis sie an die Oberfläche steigen, lange trocknen
lassen. Verwenden Sie feine Mehle, damit der Boilie eine glatte
Oberfläche bekommt. Dann lässt er sich lange fischen.


Pop-Up Boilies

100 g Casein
100 g Grieß
100 g Laktalbumin
50 g Weizengluten
50 g Maismehl
Sven Heininger

100 g Grieß
100 g Natron
100 g Weizenmehl
50 g Laktalbumin


"Softboilies"
50 %  Gries
50 %  Fischmehl
oder Gries und Vogelfutter im Verhältnis 70 . 30 bzw. 60 : 40
als Beigaben: Maismehl, Milchpulver, Sojamehl (geringe Menge!),
Olivenöl, Wasser, dünnflüssiger Honig.
Kochzeit 30 Sekunden bis 2 Minuten

zum stippen im wenigfließenden fluss auf Brassen Karpfen und Rotaugen :

1. Futtermischung
1kg Browning King Big Roach
1kg Browning King Allround Match

2. Futtermischung
1kg Browning Big Fisch
1kg Browning Black Magic

3. Futtermischung
1kg Browning M7
1kg Browning Nr.1
1kg Browning King River Feeder
3 Knoblauch zehen
(Wichtig : 2 knoblauchzehen im futter mit ein bisschen wasser über
nacht ziehen lassen und 1 knoblauchzehe über nacht im wasser ziehen
lassen )

Zum Feedern im ''allgemeinen Fluss''

1kg Browning M7
1kg Browning King River Feeder
3 Knoblauch zehen
(Wichtig : Genau so wie beim stippfutter oben )

denn noch viel petri


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

Hallo,

früher als ich mal mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, habe ich auch auf solche Lockstoffe gesetzt. Heute ehr nicht mehr so.
Aromen wie Bittermandel, Vanille oder Vanillezucker(...) sind ein gutes Beispiel.
Wie schon von Forellenfan97 geschrieben sollte man bei kalter Witterung würzige Aromen verwenden und bei warmer ehr was Süßes. 
Ich will dir jetzt nicht irgendwelche Rezepte hier hinschreiben, weil ich meine ausporobieren ist die beste Methode!
Sei kreativ!

Viel Spaß!


ps. Denk dran, wenn du zu viel Lockstoff verwendest kann dies auch eine Scheuchwirkung haben.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

Was auch noch gut geht und man in jedem  Supermarkt findet sind:
-Getränkesirups aller Art und Geschmacksrichtungen
-Verschiedene Backaromen (Bittermandel, Zitrone etc.)
-Verschiedene Gewürze 
-Getränkepulver (Schoko, Erdbeere, Banane)
-Granulate (Knoblauch)

Du kannst dein Futter, wie du siehst, schon mit wenig Geld ,,aufpimpen´´. Man sollte es nur nicht, wie schon erwähnt, übertreiben. Du solltest auch eine kleine Liste führen was du  Futter beigemischt hast, sonst verlierst du irgendwann den Überblick.


----------



## hockl (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*



eugdo schrieb:


> hab ein bischen die suche benutzt, ist so viel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hockl (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*



eugdo schrieb:


> hab ein bischen die suche benutzt, ist so viel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

:vik:


----------



## carphunter1678 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

Ich habe in der Fisch&Fang von März gelesen das ein guter Schluck 
Red Bull im Futter für Brassen wahre Wunder vollbringen soll (leider noch nicht getestet).


----------



## AlexZander01 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*

ABR DAS VERLEIHT IHNEN DOCH FLÜGEL UND DANN FLIEGEN DIE WEG |muahah:

:vik:


----------



## eugdo (14. März 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter.*



hockl schrieb:


> eugdo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hab ein bischen die suche benutzt, ist so viel
> ...


----------

